# Getting Creative in your Darkroom



## loopy (May 26, 2006)

1. File down the edges of your negative carrier to create a "rough" look on the edges of your prints.

2. Keep your blank film, and lay it down on the print while exposing your picture... makes for an interesting border or texture. 

3. Lace... I use lace around the edges of my photographs sometimes to add effect. 

I would love to hear more ideas, techniques and tips!


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2006)

* You can get very interesting patterns imprinted on photopaper by using various scrap book paper found at craft stores.  I used this technique to produce the cover and inner "text" pages for this semester's final project:

http://www.silveredemulsions.com/Photo_I_Project_Web/index.html

* You can print out "digital negatives" using your ink jet printer in much the same manner as above


----------



## loopy (May 29, 2006)

Digital Negatives? What kind of paper would you recommend?


----------



## usayit (May 29, 2006)

For some neat simple designs, I would just use regular computer paper; not too thick (not resume type paper) and avoid anything with a texture (unless thats what you want).

Mirror the design in PS, print it out, place the ink side down, and experiment.  People in our class used this technique to "print" words onto photo paper to be developed as if were an enlarged picture.  I had planned to do the same for my photo project but ended up just leaving white space to write in my words... I ran out of time.


----------

